# The all new Audi TT Mk3.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

* more aluminium.
* 60 Kg lighter.
* Power from 1.8TFSI 180 hp up to 2.5TFSI 380 hp (TT RS)
* 2.0TDI 180 hp engine.
* S-Tronic and Manual 6-speed gearboxes.
* quattro only available on the 2 strongest models.


----------



## Joe Ekins (May 4, 2011)

Looks like an RS


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

I like that a lot. Any indication of release date and how reliable is the source?


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Dont know....

A lot in common with the Mk2.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Mule said:


> Dont know....
> 
> A lot in common with the Mk2.


Is that a bad thing


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

shame, if it comes to fruition it will be a real lost opportunity.
One wonders how much Audis new owners are influencing model decisions.

R4 is virtually dead even though the engineering is complete
TT has been overlooked and still has silly engines/versions
Everything has the same design language.

Cars have lost their individuality and freshness.
If it looks like that, with that model line-up i wont be buying one.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Exactly. The things is that it doesnt stand out as the TT it is.

The current TT is the only one in the range that stands out from the dull audi design currently on the market.

Thats why I bought the TT. R8 is not a supercar and falls short of the goal that it was aimed for.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> shame, if it comes to fruition it will be a real lost opportunity.
> One wonders how much Audis new owners are influencing model decisions.
> 
> R4 is virtually dead even though the engineering is complete
> ...


+1 I think they need to do something radically different to the current design to really make it stand out from other models in the Audi range! I think manufacturers do need to have a design language on all the cars, but Audi don't seem to make their models stand out much from each other :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mule said:


> R8 is not a supercar and falls short of the goal that it was aimed for.


Careful, we'll fall out!

R8 is clearly represented by the reviews as the BEST car Audi have ever made.
It competes with 911s and beats them continually in the reviews.
What other cars should it be competing with.....its not a ferrari or a lamborghini and its not priced as such. 
Its a sub 100k car (until you've finished on the options list) and unless you want a GTR, nothing much comes close.

Drive a TT then drive a R8 and the differences it massive. feed back and handling plus the noise.
R8 is let down by the informatics, but that's a general Audi problem. The R8 should have had the systems from the higher models, but it is what it is.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

toot3954 said:


> I like that a lot. Any indication of release date and how reliable is the source?


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Not crazy enough. Whats does the TT stand for in the range? Should have wow factor - That has some styling differences over the MkII but the untrained eye could be forgiven for not spotting them - put your fingers over the grill and lights at the front and its a MkII . Shouldnt hit used values with as much force as i was fearing - If it looked like an alfa 4C I might have well as burnt my car out come trade in time


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

looks too similar to the mk2 :?


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Its just a illustration. But i believe i will not be much different from that....


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The rear roof line is low..does it have rear seats?
Steve


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nowhere near radical enough.

This looks like design by committee and that is all wrong.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> The rear roof line is low..does it have rear seats?
> Steve


It looks the same as a MK2...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Well it's nice, but the Mk2 is nice anyway and that looks just like a facelift - not the new model you'd expect. :?


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

It looks like the Mk II except for the lack of the "kick-up" of the line over the front wheels. I think they're right not to change it too much because it's an iconic shape. Porsche haven't changed the shape of their 911 much over the years. It's sad that they're phasing out the quattro just when people had begun to realise how useful it is - we can blame all the daft journalists who repeated ad nauseam that the FWD TT was the one to go for and that the quattro was just more expensive, heavier and slower - yes, but you can drive it in snow.

I'm glad I've got my order in for the current TT.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nowhere near radical enough.
> 
> This looks like design by committee and that is all wrong.


I heard that before 

Looks to me more like a Mk2 facelift rather than a Mk3.

Nick


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Somebody at the magazine has been playing around with photoshop I think.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

It's the car the mkII should have been in 2006. Audi should be congratulated on finally making it a bit more distinctive from the A5.

I might have my tongue in my cheek.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Just doesn't do it for me. As said, no WOW factor.

Hopefully just another punt by the magazine.


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

pic source: larson/autobild

German text (focus.de):

Der neue Audi TT kommt 2014
Der Audi TT hat sich nach zwei Modellgenerationen fest im Sportwagensegment etabliert. Die Neuauflage setzt 2014 daher auf Kontinuität - und feilt an bekannten Tugenden.
Kräftig abgespeckt kommt 2014 die dritte Generation des Sportwagens Audi TT auf den Markt. Dank eines erhöhten Alu-Anteils sind Coupé und Roadster bei unverändert kompakten Abmessungen bis zu 60 Kilogramm leichter als ihre Vorgänger.

Optisch bleibt es laut „Auto Bild" bei der mittlerweile tradierten Form, dank schärfer gezogener Karosseriekanten wirkt der TT aber bulliger und aggressiver. Für den richtigen Anpressdruck bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten sorgen ein Dachspoiler und ein ausfahrbares Luftleitblech am Heck. Die Motorleistung legt leicht zu und reicht dann von 132 kW/180 PS im 1,8-Liter-Turbobenziner bis 279 kW/380 PS im 2,5-Liter-Turbo des TT RS. Der erneut angebotene 2,0-Liter-Diesel kommt auf 132 kW/180 PS. Geschaltet wird manuell oder per Doppelkupplungsgetriebe, jeweils mit sechs Gängen. Allradantrieb ist nur bei den zwei stärksten Benzinern Serie.
In der dritten Generation trifft der TT nun auch konzernintern auf Konkurrenz. Der erstmals unter VW-Regie startende neue Porsche Boxster/Cayman setzt zwar anders als der frontgetriebene TT auf Mittelmotor und Hinterradantrieb, wirbt aber um eine ähnliche Kundschaft. Allerdings ist der Audi mit einem Einstiegspreis von voraussichtlich knapp 31.000 Euro rund 17.000 Euro billiger als der stärkere Porsche Boxster.
...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I recommend you change the topic description, there's nothing new about that!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

No, it's left me as underwhelmed as the Mk2 did when it was launched - and for exactly the same reasons because it looks pretty much the same car. A general iconic TT shape with the latest Audi corporate design cues photoshopped onto it. That's not design.

As Doc said above, it needed to be a departure - something more radical like the Alfa Romeo 4C and like the original TT was when it was launched. In hard economic times it seems the motor industry's design departments have lost their balls.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's just a Mk2 with different lights and an R8-ish bonnet and emblem. It's quite nice, but these speculative threads have been going on for years now. Wake me up when there's some real news. :roll:

Now we'll get 50 threads of the usual "should I buy a TT now or wait for the Mk3? Will prices plumet when it comes out?"

Feeling........ sleepy......


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> I heard that before
> 
> Looks to me more like a Mk2 facelift rather than a Mk3.
> 
> Nick


 :lol: :lol: Yeah it's a pet hate of mine. Shared by Steve Jobs too. Read his biography. :wink:


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

+1
It's not a new car. It's a photoshop facelift.
Look the body! It's a mk2 with new lights!! :? 
Sorry, but I don't believe it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Good news for MkII owners

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

You're all getting your knickers in a twist over a poor photoshop job :lol:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

[smiley=whip.gif]


phope said:


> You're all getting your knickers in a twist over a poor photoshop job :lol:


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

klick pic to zoom :wink:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

No thanks!

If that comes to fruition I can only see myself saying one thing in 2.5 years...

Dear Audi,
Sayonara, adieu, adios, arrivederci, auf wiedersehen, au revoir, cheerio, cya. :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that before
> ...


Got it sat here actually, not started it yet. Looking forward to it tho.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

That is the poorest attempt at guessing what the MkIII TT will look like I've ever seen. The drawing is clearly a picture of a MkII with a few changes. Even the dash and seat design is MkII if you look close enough! It's as likely to look like that is it is to look like any of the proposed MkIII sketches that have appeared on the forum in the past two years!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


It's a good read Nick - warts an' all. I love the way he relies upon intuition. That's what made him truly gifted.


----------



## mrdje (Jun 9, 2011)

*=*










*+*










*+*










[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> It's a good read Nick - warts an' all. I love the way he relies upon intuition. That's what made him truly gifted.


Gifted, thats one description :lol: You ask the people that worked for him if he was gifted....
Who cares about jobs or apple, this is OT !!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lets report it to admin :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good read Nick - warts an' all. I love the way he relies upon intuition. That's what made him truly gifted.
> ...


So why add to it by responding?

Yes he was a hard taskmaster, hence describing it as a warts an' all biography. :roll:


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

Rear view and Roadster:



















Source: Autobild

the rear lights looks a bit like this one :


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

luv it!!!


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

sTTranger said:


> looks too similar to the mk2 :?


+1


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

And so did the 964 to the 993 to the 996 to the 997 to the latest 991.. It's an evolution, and a great design principal to stick by in my opinion..


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

jonnyc said:


> And so did the 964 to the 993 to the 996 to the 997 to the latest 991.. It's an evolution, and a great design principal to stick by in my opinion..


+1


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nowhere near radical enough.
> 
> This looks like design by committee and that is all wrong.


And this profile shows what I mean...










If Audi ever wanted to make a strong statement about a new TT then they could do no better than to look to Honda for inspiration. The other angles are not so good but for me this view should be a new TT...

This looks more modern than anything coming out of Audi at the moment and would knock any TT - Mk1, Mk2, modded or not, right out of the water style-wise...


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Nathan (May 7, 2012)

I like the rear lights and the line of the back of that, a lot!


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Nathan said:


> I like the rear lights and the line of the back of that, a lot!


me 2

made it bigger


----------

